# Sticky  short FAQ



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
In the aid of people who have technical forum questions, I figured I'd post this since it saves a trip to the FAQ and answers questions like:

How do I put smileys?
-If they are part of the forum just do the ASCII code for it.

How do I put smileys that are not listed?
-see next answer

How do I put other images?
-put the URL of the image which is hosted by a site (including the http:// part) between put here[*img] 
where the asterisk = /

How to I put the words in my signature to target an HTML link?

How do I get an AVATAR?
-Once you get over 100 posts get any pic that is 60x60 pixels and upload it in the user control panel.

These I see often. Any others?

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Oops, 
No one posted the answer to the 4th question.

Seth


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

ok how do i put pictures in the post.. if i dont have a HTML???? like you can post pictures in the for sale section.. were all you have to do is click the attach button.. which i love!.. hint hint.. Travis


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *How to I put the words in my signature to target an HTML link?*


[ URL=Site Address]Example[/URL]
^
There is no space between [ and URL.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: short FAQ*

-edit- nevermind, i misunderstood.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

woooooo hooo, the attach button, well you learn something every day. Befor when i wanted to get pics up with out paying a host i just went to www.rx7club.com and went to the test area 51 and did it there!


----------



## rosebros (Aug 16, 2009)

I am a new owner of a very nice 1993 240 SX Convertible. High miles, but everything works and I love it. My problem is that my insurance company will only cover it for book value of $1700, and I have a lot more in it. (New paint, new interior, new top, fancy radio/GPS/DVD/CD). I need some documentation that it is worth the $5,000 I have in it! If it is slolen or totalled, I could not replace it for $1700. Can anyon e give me a value, or a bid or something I can show to the agent? They will work with me, but need something in writing. i took it to CARMAX and those bums offerred me $500! I told them I would buy all the cars like mine they could find for $500 each. Strange, but I have not heard from them since.


----------



## joe007ca (May 12, 2010)

Hi,
I am a new member with nissan forums.
I have nissan xtrail 2005 SE. Recently bought gps multimedia system. When I went to install it found the ISO harness (which is only 1 plug and other end is open wire) came with it does not fit with factory wiring harness. I do not want to cut original wire. Do you have any idea what kind of harness I should use to connect them without cutting original wire. I tried to find in the website seems there is none for xtrail 2005; they have every model xterra, pathfinder etc but xtrail.
I wish I could put this thread in the general forum but do not know how to.

I will appreciate your reply.


----------

